# Newbee wannabee from Ohio



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Be sure to clean them well.
I do have a question. The picture on the right side top, is it doubled walled?
Also from Ohio Up by Lake Eire in Ashtabula County.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

The ones with the small square boxes should be cleaned out and the small wooden boxes disposed of. I see some mold on them, I would wash them all with strong Bleach solution and then take a torch to the inside walls.


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

those boxes are made far better than the ones of today,i wouldn't be afraid to use them,like ben said maybe clean up a bit.good luck with your new hobby


----------



## slabslinger (May 28, 2012)

Not double walled, there is a sliding viewer cover on the left side with glass built into the side. My mom (86) remembers looking through it as a child. Thanks for the replies! Louie


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome SS!


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

My personal opinion is keep them stored away tight for you to look at and enjoy, and buy new equipment to use. AFB was a big deal back in the early 1900's and if this equipment was used back then it could still be a problem today. I personally won't take used equipment if its given to me, it's just not worth the risk. Like I said, just my opinion. Good luck with beekeeping and good to see another Ohioan on the forum.


----------



## slabslinger (May 28, 2012)

pine_ridge_farms said:


> My personal opinion is keep them stored away tight for you to look at and enjoy, and buy new equipment to use. AFB was a big deal back in the early 1900's and if this equipment was used back then it could still be a problem today. I personally won't take used equipment if its given to me, it's just not worth the risk. Like I said, just my opinion. Good luck with beekeeping and good to see another Ohioan on the forum.


 Thanks for the info, looked uped afb and it could last for over 40's years or more, wow!, just learning and lots to learn!, Thanks very much for the info! Lou


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Not just the disease aspect but from a historical point that is a collection you should not put bees in.

The hive in the 3rd and 4th picture is a Dadant hive... The porch on it though is of German or Italian design and I am betting it was brought with somebody from the Old World when they immigrated, maybe even with somebody from your family.

If anybody is still alive who remembers when your grandfather got into beekeeping and where he acquired his hives, you should talk with them.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cool. A trip back in time!


----------

